# TIME: Truth About HSR



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 12, 2014)

TIME has an article entitled "The Truth About Obama’s High-Speed Rail Program" which is linked here.

From the article:



> *Don't believe the New York Times or the train haters who cite it: High-speed rail is not an $11-billion failure.*
> 
> 
> The New York _Times_ has declared President Barack Obama’s high-speed rail program a failure. “Despite the administration spending nearly $11 billion since 2009 to develop faster passenger trains, the projects have gone mostly nowhere,” America’s paper of record reported Aug. 6—in its news pages, not its opinion section. The story quickly rocketed into Republican talking points and conservative op-eds as fresh evidence of presidential haplessness.
> ...


Hit the link above to read the rest....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 13, 2014)

It's an absolute shame that this (along with countless other issues) has been turned into a partisan issue.

It's high time that the politics get put aside and politicians to what's right for the country, not their party.


----------



## jis (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought this is a well written article and a very useful rejoinder to the New York Times article.

It would be interesting to see whether NY Times would honestly eat some crow when the other 3/4ths of the money is actually spent and the results are there to see for all. Probably not. They will find something else that is negative to say. Positive things don;t sell as many papers as negative things I suppose.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm thinking, maybeeeeee it's time I register as a Republican, and VOTE like a Democrat/Independent/Green. Might take a lot of, er, "patience" but imagine if a millions of Democrat/Independent/Greens _did_ that.

ha.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 13, 2014)

To think they used to charge big bucks for this in the Catskills. Politics is the new Vaudeville.


----------

